# Need info on Clausing Colchester 11 inch lathe gears



## Flightmap (Nov 10, 2014)

I have a Clausing-Colchester 11" lathe (aka 8000 series or MK2).  I need the following standard Change Gears:

Part # 200-473-0    36T
          200-479-0    42T
          200-476-0    39T

I plan on checking with Boston Gear (or???) for some gear blanks that I could modify.  But I don't have the Diametrical pitch (DP), shaft diameter, or Keyway infor.  Has anyone gone down this road before?  Any and all information would be of help.

Ken


----------



## wa5cab (Nov 10, 2014)

Ken,

I'm afraid that I don't have the DP info, either.  But you should repeat your request in the WANTED Forum all the way down at the bottom of the list of fora.  Much wider potential audience.

Robert D.


----------

